# Imaginative webpage design



## robert@fm (Sep 29, 2013)

http://producten.hema.nl/ ? a large Dutch store chain.

Click the link and once it's loaded, wait a few seconds.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 30, 2013)

Made me laugh! Thanks for posting.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2013)

I love that, it's brill!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2013)

That's terrific Robert, thanks for posting!


----------



## Monica (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL, that made me jump at the beginning


----------



## pav (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a great home page.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 30, 2013)

Except that it isn't a home page. www.hema.nl is the real deal.  Great pice of graphic design and web programming but once it's finished so is the page - no working links at all.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Except that it isn't a home page. www.hema.nl is the real deal.  Great pice of graphic design and web programming but once it's finished so is the page - no working links at all.



I think this explains what it is about (google translated from the Dutch):



> HEMA Rube Goldberg Viral interactive campaign in 2007. But turns up and visit producten.hema.nl, this promotional page is made ​​for the introduction of online shopping at HEMA.


----------

